# Looking for an SE-R in Texas.



## logansleg (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello, I am looking for a 2005 or 2006ish SE-R in texas, preferably with low mileage and a darker colored exterior. PM me if you have one, and send pictures. Thanks.


----------

